# Does anyone have a recipe



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

for Maryland Crab soup? I've been trying to find a good recipe but haven't been successful.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*is this what you're looking for?*

i'm only doing this because you're a friend of jason's and i like jason so bon apetite


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*is this what you're looking for?*

i'm only doing this because you're a friend of jason's and i like jason so bon apetite. 1/2 lb Baccon
1 lb Beef stew meat
2 lb Frozen mixed vegetables*
10 oz Pck frozen whole kernal
-corn*
1 c Celery, diced
Salt & pepper
2 tb Old Bay
6 Live crabs
1 1/3 qt Water
1 cn Tomatoes, peeled

*Fresh or canned vegetables can be used. I have used fresh corn on the cob.
Fry baccon and put into large pot. Brown stew meat in baccon grease and add
to pot along with vegetables. Add vegetables. Bring to boil and simmer for
1 hour or until stew meat is done. Add salt and pepper to taste. Clean
crabs by removing top shell and devil (lungs). Break crabs in half and add
to pot along with Old Bay and boil slowly for half an hour or longer. The
longer it cooks the better it tastes


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

*crab soup*

I have posted several good ones in the recipe fourm under crab soup recipes. Enjoy Bill


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I forgot there was a second page if recipes. I will try those out if I ever get any crabs.


----------

